# Steering alignment problems (A3 8P)



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

I just completed retrofitting a cruisecontrol to my A3. As a result of that, I now have faults in both ABS and Steering Assist modules complaining about alignment.
I searched the forum, and tried the already posted solution. However, none of these worked for me. I also checked the pages at Ross-Tech, and these didn't provide help either.
My car is a 2005.1 A3 Sportback 2.0T quattro, and euro-spec obviously.
When I tried to fix this by following the previous solutions, and the solution at Ross-Tech's pages, I got the following results:
- Login to the ABS controller (40168) was successful
- Accessing Group 060 gave "Adjustment Not Possible"
- Accessing Group 001 started some sort of ABS diagnostics
- Login to the ABS controller using the codes at http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html failed.
The errors I have are:
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No: 1K0 907 379 E
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK60 0104
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 06435
1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Address 44: Steering Assist
Part No: 1K1 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.3 1502
2 Faults Found:
02546 - Steering Limit Stop
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Any help is most welcome!


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Steering alignment problems (moogie)*

How's your German? ;-)
http://de.openobd.org/audi/a3_8p.htm#03
-Uwe-


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Check the steering angle sensor value range in.
Meas. Block 004 Field 1 Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
The value range should be 790° in every direction.
Last but not least, fix the 02546.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/02546


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Damn. It looks like the sensor really isn't working, atleast not atm. Measuring it gave a constant 0 value all the time. 
I was pretty careful with all the parts, so I don't quite see how I could have broken it. I'll have to remove the steering wheel again to see that everything is properly installed. Any hints on what exactly should I check?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (moogie)*

Check if it's oriented correctly and how/if it is connected.


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

I can hopefully do that a bit later today. Just to avoid any mistakes, could someone point me to a picture of the sensor, so that I am 100% sure which part to focus on?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (moogie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moogie* »_...could someone point me to a picture of the sensor...









You should also think about getting a bentley manual...








Audi A3 (8P) Web Subscription


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Thanks, that was exactly the part that I suspected. Not too many choices there anyway








However, I still had zero success in getting the sensor to display anything else than zero. I really can't see how I could have broken it, as the sensor itself has no moving parts and the alignment with the spiral connector should be correct automatically. After trying everything else, I also cleaned the sensor using alcohol-based cleaning liquid (it was some sort of "high-tech" stuff, meant for cleaning fiber optics). This didn't help either..
I got one possibly interesting result from meas. block 005 field 2, labelled "Steering Angle Sensor Condition". The value displayed is "SteerAng n.Init". Any ideas as to what this might mean?
I already browsed through Ross-Tech's pages in more details, and especially the page http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html . Anyone know if this procedure is valid for a 8P A3? If it is, the login's at this page didn't work for me - I tried both of the 4cyl bensin manual-transmission logins.
The online Berkley manual sounds like a good choice, but I'd hate to pay for it without knowing if the help I need is there..


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (moogie)*

One more thing - this may or may not have something to do with the problem. To retrofit the cruise control functionality, I also needed to change my Steering Wheel Control Unit. Is there perhaps something I need to do because of this change? I already tried swapping back the old control unit, but that didn't change the situation.
Details of my current unit:
Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No: 8P0 953 549 A
Component: Lenksäulenmodul H14 0010
Coding: 0000042
Shop #: WSC 12000
And from my old unit:
Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No: 1K0 953 549 F
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 021 0050
Coding: 0000012
Shop #: WSC 06314


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (moogie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moogie* »_The value displayed is "SteerAng n.Init". Any ideas as to what this might mean?

Means "Steering Angle Sensor (G85) not initialised".

_Quote, originally posted by *moogie* »_I already browsed through Ross-Tech's pages in more details, and especially the page http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html . Anyone know if this procedure is valid for a 8P A3?

Nope, does not apply. You don't need to take care about anything else than the sensor itself, since this is your problem.

_Quote, originally posted by *moogie* »_The online Berkley manual sounds like a good choice, but I'd hate to pay for it without knowing if the help I need is there.

At least there you would have got the correct info how to replace the control module and how to deal with the parts.

_Quote, originally posted by *moogie* »_Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No: 1K0 953 549 F

Might be dissappointing for you, but that module, which you replaced, allready was cruise control ready, there was no real need to change it. Also the 8P0 953 549 A is not that perfect for your car, but it should work.
All in all, you should replace the G85, which is around 60 bucks.


_Modified by Theresias at 4:07 PM 2-12-2006_


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Might be dissappointing for you, but that module, which you replaced, allready was cruise control ready, there was no real need to change it. Also the 8P0 953 549 A is not that perfect for your car, but it should work.

Well.. Talk about misinformation there







Seems like this is still such a new car that finding really reliable information can be somewhat challenging..

_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_All in all, you should replace the G85, which is around 60 bucks.

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll need to drop by my dealer tomorrow morning and see what kind of price they'll come up with.
Just thinking through the whole installation process, I'm still quite puzzled as to how I could have managed to brake that part. It doesn't look like it's *that* fragile, and as it's not even fastened by any difficult connectors - it almost drops out of the steering column as soon as you have removed the spiral connector..


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (moogie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moogie* »_Well.. Talk about misinformation there







Seems like this is still such a new car that finding really reliable information can be somewhat challenging.

IMHO the question is more asking the right people, see we have the A3 here since 2003 and it becomes an old dog here.









_Quote, originally posted by *moogie* »_It doesn't look like it's *that* fragile, and as it's not even fastened by any difficult connectors - it almost drops out of the steering column as soon as you have removed the spiral connector..









You are not the first one who messed up a G85, so don't worry that much about it.








P.S.: You may want to take the things apart again and put them back, just for the case a connection is lose.


_Modified by Theresias at 4:38 PM 2-12-2006_


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_IMHO the question is more asking the right people, see we have the A3 here since 2003 and it becomes an old dog here.









So true.. But so have we (Finland), and no-one seems to know anything about this car locally - not even the dealers







And I actually bought the cruise parts from a German dealer, but apparently he wasn't quite up-to-date on the whole subject either









_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_P.S.: You may want to take the things apart again and put them back, just for the case a connection is lose.

This I naturally tried already today - propably some 5+ times as I tried to get the bloody thing to work







But nope, nothings lose, and as everything else works (indicators, wipers, FIS, horn, air-bag connection) I doubt that I have screwed anything major.. Oh well, live and learn


----------



## hatzie (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (moogie)*

Module 16 (Steering Wheel)
Coding 0000042; should be correct

_Quote, originally posted by *moogie* »_
I got one possibly interesting result from meas. block 005 field 2, labelled "Steering Angle Sensor Condition". The value displayed is "SteerAng n.Init". Any ideas as to what this might mean?


Is it possible that the ECU knows that the steering angle sensor has been moved and will not do anything till it has been adjusted??
Try clearing the error codes and resetting the steering angle sensor as below. Looks like you need an open space like the back of a mall parking lot. 
-----------------------------------------------------------
ABS System Address: 3 (Brake Electronics)
VERY Rough translation of the G85 section of
http://de.openobd.org/audi/a3_8p.htm#03
-----------------------------------------------------------
Select 3 (Brake Electronics)
Login -> Function 11
Logincode: 40168
Measuring Group 060 (Steering angle sensor - G85)
Drive a short distance straight ahead at 20kmh Max. Turn steering wheel Left and Right 15° from Center. Then Steer straight ahead and bring vehicle to a stop (DO NOT TURN STEERING WHEEL NOW). Basic adjustment is done.
Check steering angle sensor zero position in Measured Value Block 4 Value 1. The desired value lies between -1.5° and 1.5°.
Now drive straight ahead at 15=20kmh. The steering angle sensor -G85 has now relearned the straight ahead position 
_After Basic adjustment the learning values in Steering Assistance must be deleted/learned 
*See Address 44 below*_
--------------------------------------------------------------------
VERY Rough translation of Address: 44 (steering assistance)
http://de.openobd.org/audi/a3_8p.htm#44_52
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Select 44 (steering assistance)
Select adjustment -) function 10

-) Channel 000 (learning values)
This channel is for basic adjustment of the steering assistance. This is necessary if the steering gear was exchanged/aligned and after basic adjustment of the steering angle sensor (G85).

Delete the learning values, start the engine and, implement the following steps:
- Set steering wheel horizontally and in straight-ahead position
- Turn steering wheel slowly to the Left. Note turns and keep short
- Turn steering wheel slowly to the Right. Note turns and keep short
- Turn steering wheel again to straight-ahead position (±10°)
- Switch ignition off and wait 5 seconds 

Switch the ignition on, the indicator light for steering assistance should now be off.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (hatzie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hatzie* »_Is it possible that the ECU knows that the steering angle sensor has been moved and will not do anything till it has been adjusted??

The adjustment does not work, if the meas. block don't show a correct movement of the sensor.

_Quote, originally posted by *hatzie* »_Try clearing the error codes and resetting the steering angle sensor as below.

These faults clear themself during the adaptation.
Posted that one allready, but you seem to have missed it...
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/02546


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Problem solved with a new G85 sensor (72eur) - thanks Theresias!

_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_The adjustment does not work, if the meas. block don't show a correct movement of the sensor.

Not exactly true, atleast not according to the experience I just had.
After installing the new sensor today, at first I was very disappointed - measuring the sensor from the above mentioned location still showed 0 all the time. This wasn't good, not after spending the last two days working on this..
At this point I was getting desperate. I started reading different measurement blocks from the steering assistant (44), and noticed one interesting thing. I think it was on block 007, where it displayes both the angle (again 0 all the time), and angle acceleration. The acceleration reading was showing proper negative or positive values as I turned the steering wheel, as opposite to the plain angle value. This had to be a good sign, as the car was clearly able to read the sensor - atleast to some degree.
After making this discovery, I simply tried the standard procedures for realignment, and what do you know - it worked on the first try!






















The lesson of this is ofcourse that you apparently can't trust the angle reading alone - check both that and the angle acceleration measurement before calling the sensor broken.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Hmm... that's against all docs, but ok.








Will check that next time I've got hands on a similar vehicle.










_Modified by Theresias at 8:03 AM 2-14-2006_


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Oh crap.. Here we go again..








Looks like the original problem wasn't with the G85 sensor after all. Here's why.
I changed back the 1K0 electronics unit at the same time as I replaced the sensor. This was in hopes of not having to use the 8P0 module, and possibly sell it afterwards. As said, I managed to fix the G85 problem, and all appeared to be well.
But not quite so. After this I noticed that my cruise functioned only partially. Plus/minus worked, but set/reset did not. After consulting with Theresias, I replaced the electronics unit back to the 8P0 module. 
After replacement, the same errors came back again. I thought "well, this should be easy to fix now", but how wrong was I again.. I could not fix the problem using the same procedures as I used earlier successfully.
The situation looks almost identical as with the 1K0 module - the sensor angle is constantly zero, but the angular acceleration changes as I turn the steering wheel. So the sensor appears to work, but for some reason, I can't fix the problem with the 8P0 module installed.








Any and all ideas are most welcome, as I would definately like to have both working cruise control *and* steering assistance/esp.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

As said via PM.
Make a complete Auto-Scan and post the result here.


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Here's the scan results. It's all there, except for the VIN which I removed. (sorry for the bad paste - somethings screwing up the linefeeds when I transferred the file..)

VAG-COM Version: Release 512.1-D
Tuesday,14,February,2006,21:32:18
Chassis Type: 8P - Audi A3
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 18 19 22 25 36 37 42 44 46 47 52
55 56 57 62 69 72 76 77 7D

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Part No: 8P0 907 115 
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI G00 0090
Coding: 01030003180F0160
Shop #: WSC 06314
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No: 1K0 907 379 E
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK60 0104
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 06435
1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No: 8P0 820 043 J
Component: KlimavollautomatH14 0180
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Part No: 8P0 907 279 C
Component: Bordnetz-SG H34 0301
Coding: ED8C5F029014100000160000160000000000FE0F5C
Shop #: WSC 06314
Part No: 8P1 955 119 B
Component: Wischer AU350 H01 0130
Coding: 00062736
Shop #: WSC 06314
Part No: 4E0 910 557 
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH10 0050
Coding: 00150573
Shop #: WSC 06314
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No: 8P0 953 549 A
Component: Lenksäulenmodul H14 0010
Coding: 0000042
Shop #: WSC 12000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Part No: 8P0 920 930 P
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H73 0300
Coding: 0005103
Shop #: WSC 10400
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Part No: 1K0 907 530 D
Component: Gateway H08 0100
Coding: BD3F0348072102
Shop #: WSC 06314
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Part No: 1K0 907 554 A
Component: HALDEX 4Motion 0105
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer
Part No: 8P0 920 930 P
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H73 0300
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Part No: 8P0 035 192 
Component: RNS-E HIGH EU H47 0360
Coding: 0205111
Shop #: WSC 00000
5 Faults Found:
02261 - Media Player; Position 1 (R118)
014 - Defective - Intermittent
00858 - Connection; Radio ZF Output to Antenna Amplifier
011 - Open Circuit
00878 - Connection to Speaker Front Left
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
00879 - Connection to Speaker Front Right
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded
000 - -
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver
Part No: 8P0 959 801 E
Component: Tuersteuerger. H10 0030
Coding: 0000120
Shop #: WSC 06314
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist
Part No: 1K1 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.3 1502
2 Faults Found:
02546 - Steering Limit Stop
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No: 8P0 959 433 C
Component: KSG H04 0050
Coding: 188000186D088505488FC67000
Shop #: WSC 06314
Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H02 1301
Part No: 1K0 907 719 B
Component: Neigungssensor 004 0003
Part No: 8P0 951 177 
Component: Innenraumueberw.H03 0020
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.
Part No: 8P0 959 802 E
Component: Tuersteuerger. H10 0030
Coding: 0000120
Shop #: WSC 06314
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Part No: 8P0 035 192 
Component: RNS-E HIGH EU H47 0360
Coding: 0205111
Shop #: WSC 00000
5 Faults Found:
02261 - Media Player; Position 1 (R118)
014 - Defective - Intermittent
00858 - Connection; Radio ZF Output to Antenna Amplifier
011 - Open Circuit
00878 - Connection to Speaker Front Left
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
00879 - Connection to Speaker Front Right
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded
000 - -
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door,Rear Left
Part No: 8P4 959 801 B
Component: Tuer-SG H10 0010
Coding: 0000216
Shop #: WSC 06314
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Part No: 8P4 959 802 B
Component: Tuer-SG H10 0010
Coding: 0000216
Shop #: WSC 06314
No fault code found.


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

Atleast one thing I remember to be different from yesterday with the 1K0 module is this error in the Steering Assistant module:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
The error code yesterday was:
000 - ---
Or atleast close to that - I remember it being all zeros, and the description was just dashes.


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (moogie)*

Just remembered one thing. I don't know if this is related, but I'll let you guys be the judge of that.
When I had installed the new 8P0 module for the first time, it had been programmed with a 6-digit workshop code (cant remember what it was). Vag-com gave me a hard time trying to code the module, as it wanted to have a 5 digit workshop code, but would not let me change it easily at the same time. I did eventually manage to get the workshop code changed, and after that, changed the coding itself, but it wasn't just plug'n'play.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (moogie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moogie* »_When I had installed the new 8P0 module for the first time, it had been programmed with a 6-digit workshop code (cant remember what it was). Vag-com gave me a hard time trying to code the module, as it wanted to have a 5 digit workshop code, but would not let me change it easily at the same time. I did eventually manage to get the workshop code changed, and after that, changed the coding itself, but it wasn't just plug'n'play.

Yep, we know about that issue and workin' on it.
The point is, that new modules "should" come from the factory with 0 in those fields, but some rare modules come with FF (hex), of course these values are out of range. The factory tool will never notice this, since it always put's in his own WSC/IMP, but since VAG-COM acts in stealth mode, means it uses the prior WSC/IMP, it get's into trouble here because the values are out of range.
Anyway, once you have a different (valid) WSC/IMP in there, you should not have much trouble anymore.


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Ok, good to know it wasn't just me having a bad day with Vag-com








Any suggestions to the actual alignment problem? If I can't get it to work myself, I guess I'll have to go and drop by the dealers, and hope that they can fix it.. That'll just mean some $$$ again..


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (moogie)*

Will check that later on and see what exactly is up there.
Do me a favor send me your VIN via Email/PM to verify the parts are correct.


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Email sent. Thanks!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Got an idea what the part number of your spiral spring is?


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

No, but I can check that later today if needed.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (moogie)*

Please do, thx.


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

If you have anything else that you would like me to check at the same time, please let me know. 
I will propably switch back the 1K0 module while I do this, as it's quite annoying to drive without the steering assistant.. I might also try if there is any way I could swap the modules without losing the alignment at the same time. It might be possible as I don't need to remove the spiral nor the sensor to swap the module.


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Ok, got the partnumber now. It's 1K0 959 653 D. While I was there, I also took a look at the cruise stalk partnumber, which is 8P0 953 513 B. Propably doesn't make any difference, but just incase.
I also spent another hour or so trying to figure out why the 8P0 module would not allow me to start the alignment. And failed again. Every time I connected the 1K0 module, I was immediately able to perform the alignment. With the 8P0 module, nothing seemed to help. It seems the alignment is lost as soon as the module is unplugged from it connectors, even if you replug the same module again. So I was unable to try to change the module with "stealth".
Hope this helps.


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (moogie)*

Here's a screenshot of what VAG-COM displayes with the 8P0 module - you know, a picture is worth more than..








http://moogie.idle.fi/misc/vagcom-steering-adj.jpg


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (moogie)*

I've now tried pretty much everything I can think of, including a second laptop just in case mine had some issues. Nothing has helped, I still have not been able to align the steering with the 8P0 module installed.








I'm going to drop by the dealer next Wednesday, in hopes that they could get the alignment done using the VAS tool. Ideas and suggestions are still very welcome, I wouldn't mind avoiding the trip to the dealer if I can.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (moogie)*

Hope you don't mind, but I was out of town, so it was hard/impossible to answer.
So when looking at the part number 1K0 959 653 D of the clock spring and the VIN you gave me, the following modules ae supposed to be used with this part:
1K0 953 549 E
1K0 953 549 F
8P0 953 549 C
So let's get rid of the 1K0 modules, since they are not what wee want and we get to the point that the 8P0 953 549 C is the one we want. Now 8P0 953 549 C has been replaced with 8P0 953 549 D, which then got replaced with 8P0 953 549 F. So the F one is the one which should work by all means.
Since you have a 8P0 953 549 A, I am not even sure how your dealer came to the conclusion that this is the right one for you. It whether fits to the clockspring you have, nor does it fit to your VIN.
As mentioned above, I am not even sure if this is your problem this is just my way to interpret the stuff you gave me and the parts catalogue. A lot of people here in germany did similar conversions, but they never had such issues like you had, so whatever comes around at the end, please keep me/us updated, so that we can participate in the results you get.


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Thanks Theresias. Taking a closer look at the partlists myself, I have to agree with you - it is possible that the 8P0 953 549 A module will not work with my slip ring - atleast it is not listed as compatible. Damn.
Well, I'm off to the dealer tomorrow morning, so will hopefully have a solution then - either with VAS, or changing either the electronics module or the slip ring to a compatible pair.


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (moogie)*

I am quite confident now that you found the problem Theresias. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I sent this info to the dealer where I bought the parts, and they immediately agreed that they had sent the wrong part, and will send the correct one in about a week. I will propably cancel my visit to the dealer tomorrow morning, and give this another try as soon as the new part arrives.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Well, then I wish you luck that this is actually the problem.


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Finally got a new package from the dealer, this time with the module 8P0 953 549 F inside. And guess what? - It works!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would have saved quite a few hours of frustration had the dealer sold me the correct part to begin with.. Hopefully someone else can learn from this, and won't repeate the same mistake again. Cheers, and thanks again for the help!


----------

